

UK "Privacy not Prism" organisation - alsutton010203
https://www.privacynotprism.org.uk

======
csmithuk
This has to be the first time that Comic Sans hasn't offended me in some way.

On a more serious note, I will be donating to this.

~~~
Torn
Consider a recurring donation to the UK Open Rights Group - they're the people
behind this

[http://www.openrightsgroup.org/](http://www.openrightsgroup.org/)

